# Hello



## Starsong (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi, I am new here.

I am 12 years old and always liked bugs and insects, but never had one as a pet or even knew you could have them as pets besides spiders. About two weeks ago I heard you could have a praying mantis as a pet and have been researching about them a lot ever since and a few days ago I finally ordered a Chinese mantis ootheca =D. It came yesterday and I can't wait for it to hatch.

Regards, Starsong.


----------



## d17oug18 (Jul 16, 2009)

hello new comer from california! im doug


----------



## Rick (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## revmdn (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## aje88 (Jul 16, 2009)

hey starsong .your story sounds much like mine.


----------



## beckyl92 (Jul 16, 2009)

hey  welcome.

remember to get lots of fruit flies ready!

haha.


----------



## aje88 (Jul 16, 2009)

i am also twelve i have also loved bugs all my life and i ordered a chinese mantis


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi Starsong, and welcome to the forum!  You've already started what will help you most in learning about keeping mantids... research. This forum will give you lots of information... all you need to do is seek it out.  Please read all the "sticky" threads at the beginnings of each section. And just browsing through old threads is a treasure trove of learning. Doing this may help you avoid asking some of the "newbie" questions that seem to get asked (and answered) a lot. Best of luck to you in your research and learning how to care for and enjoy your mantids!


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Starsong (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone =D.


----------



## bassist (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome from California


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## mantidian (Jul 17, 2009)

Yay someone my around my age!! lol


----------

